# Monster Mudd on Bluckys



## red_johnny (Sep 5, 2011)

I am pretty sure it would stick but staying there is another issue. If the pastic flexes in anyway it can chip off, bumbs against something will chip off. I have about 1 gallon left and I am looking what else to do with it and the burlap scrap.


----------

